# Silver Lake Meet-N-Greet 2/19/11



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

We will be having our first Michigan-Sports.com Meet-N-Greet/Outing on Silver lake. Our Chemung MnG was this past Sunday(1/23/11) we had a great turnout and everyone had a great time. If we have another great turnout and a lot of interest we will probably have one more outing for the season. Next season I plan on hosting a few and possible hit some newer lakes.

The main reason to these MnG's are to put faces to names. A lot of us have been here for years, shared a lot of good info, learned a thing or two, I know a few people have met some fishing/hunting buddies through this site. There use to be more outings a few years back and they were always a good time. I wanted to keep it going. We will have a little tournament. Cash prizes and MS.com braggin' rights.

*When:* February 19th, 2011 8am

*Where:* (Big) Silver Lake. Located just past the Pinckney Rec Area headquarters. 
Crossroads: Dexter Townhall Rd/ Silver Hill Rd

http://maps.google.com/maps/m?sourc...tab=0&l-lci=h&saddr=&daddr=&dirflg=d&ac=t,s,l,

We will meet at the back parking lot. We will meet in the North corner of that lot(towards the path that goes out toward the island). We will meet there at 8am for signing up and going over a few things. This time I'm thinking about doing the weigh in out on the ice so people that want to fish afterwards don't have to pack up and drag there gear back in.

*Tournament:*
8am check in, we will run until 3pm. I will do a vote when I go over everything to see if people want to run until dark.

$5 per fisherman

Prizes will be for Biggest fish and Most fish.
All fish MUST comply with the state of Michigan rules and regulations as in (season, legal size, daily limit). 

All the money collected will be divided up between both classes.
I just want to remind everyone this is just a little friendly competition. Anyone is welcome to enter. 

Can't wait to meet everyone and catch some fish! Silver lake is a good lake. It has a lot of pike and some quality panfish. That is a hard combo to find in lakes nowadays. It will be a great time for sure. This open to anyone, if you want to bring friends and family feel free to bring em out. If you have any questions feel free to post up here or shoot me a PM. Also if you plan on coming post here and I'll keep a list of names going.

-Justyn


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

need direction thanks know about where it is


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like I should make it.

Count myself and 3 kids,total = 4


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn I won't be making it for this one either!  Pretty much the worst weekend of the year lol. Have had a trip planned for awhile for my birthday and anniversary w/ the girlfriend. 

Oh well, I think I'm going to head out there tomorrow morning anyway if anyone else will be there.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

shawnfire said:


> need direction thanks know about where it is


I put some decent directions in the main post with a google map of the lake. If you need better directions give me a shout. Shawn are you going to be there?

Earl- Sorry man, let us know how you do. I'll let you know next time I plan on rollin out there, should be soon.

I will do reports on this thread whenever I hit silver. I might hit it Sunday it all depends where the ol' ladies dad wants to fish.


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

what the heck guy i told you i cant do a saturday looks like ill be sitting this one out:sad:


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

joe66 said:


> what the heck guy i told you i cant do a saturday looks like ill be sitting this one out:sad:


You sad you could do a Saturday but would rather a Sunday. Which I would too, just figured a Saturday would bring more people out. I have to request it off.

*litte more detailed Directions:*
If you are coming from Howell. I would take D19 to M36, make a left on 36, turn right onto Dexter Rd(at the BP). Take that down to Tiplady(the road will kind of go into a big left turn at the top of a hill) turn RIGHT on Tiplady, take that all the way down to Dexter Town Hall Rd and make a left. Turn into the Pinckney Rec Area headquarters. Go all the way back past the HQ to the back parking lot and you should be good.

If you are coming from the Ann Arbor area or taking 23. Get off at the North Territorial exit. Take North Territorial and head west to Dexter Town Hall Rd and take a right. There will be signs for the Pinckney Rec Headquarters. You can't miss it, once you go down Dexter Townhall you will see the sign for the Pinckney Rec turn in there and go past the HQ and it dumps you into the parking lots. Go to the back lot


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone here fished the lake before (or this season), and if so how did you do?


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm Not sure what is going on that weekend but if I am able to make it out there you guys may see me there. :evilsmile


----------



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

is this lake fishable on foot or is a sled or quad needed?


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

shawn will be there plus 4 or 5


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Perchchaser said:


> is this lake fishable on foot or is a sled or quad needed?


It is fishable without a machine. It isn't a bad walk, it'll be a little harder with all this snow we just got. I hope we don't get anymore


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Duck-Hunter said:


> It is fishable without a machine. It isn't a bad walk, it'll be a little harder with all this snow we just got. I hope we don't get anymore


Gander mtn tourney on Airport bay is the same day. I like silver lake for pike too, bummer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rattleman7 (Sep 1, 2008)

me plus 3 others cant wait


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Justin, do you have any 2 way radios? I was just up at Dunhams and they had them all 20% off. I might go back up there and get some.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Rex_ said:


> Justin, do you have any 2 way radios? I was just up at Dunhams and they had them all 20% off. I might go back up there and get some.


Yes I have two. Ha we will use em even thou we will probably be fishin less then 5ft apart lol.

I was gunna hit silver tomorrow but the ol ladys dad and friend wanna hit good ole 4 mile, bring on the hammer handle pike!


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

I will be there with several others.


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Went out there for the first time yesterday. Caught a couple nice pike and a bass on tip-ups. Got a decent pike on a jig rod. All pike were just under keepers. Also picked up a couple gils. The water was pretty clear and I was fishin mostly in 20 feet, could pretty much make out the bottom. Sweet lake. I'll definitely try it again.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

so hows the walk going to be now with alll this snow coming LOL


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

shawnfire said:


> so hows the walk going to be now with alll this snow coming LOL


Joe and I will be testing it out this sunday. We are having our superbowl party on the lake.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Joe and I will be testing it out this sunday. We are having our superbowl party on the lake.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Can you buy the sticker there also????

And what time you going out on sunday, if i can get a sticker then i might join you not sure have to run to B/C tomorrow and drop off my gas auger sounds like a clutch and or gear under warrnty thank god ..... so not sure if i will be able to fish or not...

want a detailed report :evilsmile


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

You can get a sticker at the HQ if they are open. Thought you had the Electra? Give me a shout if you can make it out. I will post of a detailed report either Sunday night or Monday morning. I think we are going to mainly be targeting pike. I will also throw pics up through the day.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i do, my boss used my gas and broke it, not really his fault, bought me a electra. just had a chance to take care of that so i won't have the gas auger for a awhile.....I will let you know sunday if i can


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Joe and I will be testing it out this sunday. We are having our superbowl party on the lake.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I'm working on going with you guys


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Well if I can get the ol dirty diesel running I might need a lift to the lake tomorrow. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i think the blades are bad on my electra, it was the diplay model and they don't seem to cut i think they are the chinese model also still checking


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

*Superbowl Report:*
Joe66, Rex_ and myself hit silver lake this morning. We didn't get out there as early as planned. We set out some tip ups and set up shop. Had a couple flags within the first 2 hrs and had a couple smash and grabs. We ended up with 3 pike iced on tip ups. I have pics of 2(#3 was just a hammer handle). For the most of the day we couldn't get away from the dink gills. I ventured away from base camp and got into some very nice gills and crappie. It was on like donky kong for awhile, I was icing fish one after another but then I got the phone call that it was time for quits.(ITS ALL JOES FAULT! Ha just messin with ya) while i was away from the shanty Rex caught a nice perch also. I will post the panfish pics tomorrow before I clean em.

Joe with the first gator of the day









Rex with his pike










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

well it already looks better then chemung hahahahaha....... lets hope the walk out will be better.... can't wait


----------



## IceTim (Feb 7, 2011)

That lake is full of small pike, not to say there aint no bigguns. because I've caught some big pike there in the past. also got a 9 pound 31 inch Dogfish out there once. nice lake, it always has been. out there 3 times this year the wife caught a 10 1/2 inch Gill and we limited 2 of the 3 times out. If there is room for 2 more i think it would be a blast.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

there is always room at meet and greets welcome


----------



## JHart (Nov 5, 2009)

count me in and 2 buddies, buddy has a place on the lake, hopin for a little of the snow to melt so we can bring the atv.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

you can bring a atv


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

well i might have both gas and electra also new blades being shipped should have thursday.. I had the the ones from china, should also have the gas auger by then.....holes will be drilled for anyone that will haul my gear LOL


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

Going out on the hard water for the first time in 30 years to Lake Chemung with my 2 daughters on Sunday.

I built a little sled from some old skiis, 2X8's and a concrete mixing tub.

If all goes well, I may very well try to come out to Silver Lake the next Saturday while they are skiing.

Dave


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

SkiSoloII said:


> Going out on the hard water for the first time in 30 years to Lake Chemung with my 2 daughters on Sunday.
> 
> I built a little sled from some old skiis, 2X8's and a concrete mixing tub.
> 
> ...


come on out it will be fun


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

SkiSoloII said:


> Going out on the hard water for the first time in 30 years to Lake Chemung with my 2 daughters on Sunday.
> 
> I built a little sled from some old skiis, 2X8's and a concrete mixing tub.
> 
> ...


Come on out for the MnG. We had a Chemung outing last month, it was a blast. You will catch more out of silver then Chemung this time of year.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

One week!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## wacle (Feb 4, 2008)

Will there be a post here if it needs to be canceled? I love Silver Lake and the fish in it. I am concerned about what may be heading our way next week.


----------

